# Why does my multiEQ XT only measure 6 positions?



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey all, I'm the happy new owner of a Marantz 6007 receiver. I received and hooked it up yesterday, run Audyssey, and it sounds great. There's one thing bugging me though, as I traded up from my Denon 1913 to this, one of the things I was hoping for was the MultiEQ xt - as opposed to just MultiEQ. For some reason it only allowed me to take 6 measurements - this says to me I've only got MultiEQ. Does MultiEQ XT sometimes only take 6 positions? or is there something amiss? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Could just be the way Marantz implemented Audyssey in that receiver?


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't know, but I just got off the line with Marantz - and he suggested I do a factory reset and test again. I did, and I did. Same thing, only 6 mic positions, where the tech insisted there should be 8. That being said he didn't know what he was talking about and had to consult someone else, so not sure if he's right or not. Problem is as this is a refurb, I've only got 48 hours to send it back if I decide it's bricked.. hmm... Sounds fine. I dunno?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree it should be 8 position's, My Onkyo 805 is also Multi EQ XT and its 8 as well. I dont know. Ive never heard of this problem before..... When the Audyssey screen is up does it say Multi EQ XT?


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to this post:


> The number of sample points is determined by which menu you use to start the calibration. Apparently this is an intentional feature in the current generation of both Denon and Marantz receivers. To use 6 positions, use the [Setup Wizard] menu. To use 8 calibration positions, use the [Speakers - Audyssey Setup] menu.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Yup! you're right - thanks for the input. While I think that's kind of ridiculous as there doesn't seem to be any documentation to that effect, ( and if there is it's pretty well hidden ) I'm happy my unit isn't bricked. Cheers!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I actually downloaded and searched the manual shortly after I posted, and I couldn't find anything in it specifying how you go about accessing the "all 8 positions" option.

Seems like a pretty serious omission, especially since it deprived me of the opportunity to say: READ THE MANUAL!!! :rolleyesno: :foottap:


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

eljay said:


> I actually downloaded and searched the manual shortly after I posted, and I couldn't find anything in it specifying how you go about getting all 8 positions.
> 
> Seems like a pretty serious omission, especially since it deprived me of the opportunity to say: READ THE MANUAL!!! :rolleyesno: :foottap:


Heh - yeah I was waiting for that - but looked through as well and couldn't find anything. It makes things worse that the Marantz rep told me I had to do a reset of the processor - and if that didn't give me 8 - it must be faulty and I'd need to send it back. Glad I got the heads up from you first! Hey are you Eljay Canuck on AVS too? lol


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Glad I got the heads up from you first!


Happy to save you having to return a perfectly good AVR. :T



> Hey are you Eljay Canuck on AVS too? lol


Yup, that's me.  Are you there, too? If so...who are you?! :blink:


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

No one important: Seanspamilton - I think you gave me advice about my subwoofers


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I hope it was good advice...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

eljay said:


> According to this post:


That sure is an odd step to have to take. It makes no sense


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

eljay said:


> I hope it was good advice...


Haha - it was sound, I couldn't find the post I was thinking of, but one was "A good subwoofer would be a better investment than matching rear surrounds." - I ended up getting everything anyways  I seem to recall you weren't impressed with my final choice of subs - I THINK that was you, but they do the job nicely for my apartment - smooth bass response ( dual subs ) and can drive hard when required.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

All that ever matters is that you're happy with your set-up. Sounds like you are. And that's good.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have the same receiver and it is a little weird that they give you only 6 positions through the setup wizard. Funny thing is I didn't use the setup wizard the first time around for what ever reason and never noticed it to be an issue since I always accessed setup through audyssey setup feature. However a few weeks ago I sent back my center channel speaker to get an upgrade and had to redo audyssey without a center while I waited for the new one to arrive and somehow ran audyssey through setup wizard and found the exact same thing, only 6 positions.


----------



## Soupy1970 (Sep 27, 2013)

My understanding is that Denon/Marantz only offers 6 positions in the startup wizard to speed up initial setup. They say they were getting feedback from customers that initial setup took too long.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

Soupy1970 said:


> My understanding is that Denon/Marantz only offers 6 positions in the startup wizard to speed up initial setup. They say they were getting feedback from customers that initial setup took too long.


It's ludicrous that they made that decision but no where in the documentation does it explain this. In any case I've purchased an X4000 since then so no worries anymore


----------



## bmoney003 (Nov 21, 2012)

My onkyo809 does all 8 but you have the option to only do 3


----------

